# So how was it?



## DS58 (Nov 3, 2011)

How did the FE go? No one has posted here - are they still locked out?


----------



## H2O (Nov 4, 2011)

After complete early 15 mints morning session I thought thats it - done but afternoon session I face many bump hope fully I can servive...


----------



## JoeyFE (Nov 5, 2011)

If I failed, I failed. I feel like I did everything possible to prepare for the exam so no regrets.


----------



## ltthao (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought the first part of the exam went fairly well but I wished they would give out a notice at the last hour or the last thirty minutes rather than fifteen. But when I got to the second half of the exam, the Electrical portion for me, I was stumped by most of the questions. I hadn't been expecting the type of questions they had on the second portion and I felt I hadn't prepared well enough for it... Now just waiting for the results.


----------



## Mining Engineer (Nov 7, 2011)

ltthao said:


> I thought the first part of the exam went fairly well but I wished they would give out a notice at the last hour or the last thirty minutes rather than fifteen. But when I got to the second half of the exam, the Electrical portion for me, I was stumped by most of the questions. I hadn't been expecting the type of questions they had on the second portion and I felt I hadn't prepared well enough for it... Now just waiting for the results.


I agree, since NCEES doesn't allow the hourly alarm function on watches I feel there needs to be some sort of audio indicator at least every hour or a halfway point indicator or something. Giving an announcement the last fifteen minutes of the test is pretty much useless. Besides that, I studied my heart out for this test and did all I could to prepare so If I pass I pass. It's up to the NCEES gods now... One thing’s for sure though, If I don't pass (God forbid) I'm not going to quit until I slay this beast! Best of luck all.


----------



## Thunnda PE (Nov 15, 2011)

The AM portion for me went slightly better than the afternoon (Other Disc.), but I think I'm going through the toughest part now.. the wait!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2011)

the internet doesn't make the wait much better. I took the FE while still in school and really sort of forgot about it. It was a huge surprise when the paper showed up in the mail after I had started working.


----------



## MC Elec (Nov 16, 2011)

i thought the electrical afternoon was ridiculously hard also. i pretty much guess 95 % of it. I doubt that will get a passing rate


----------

